# ساعدونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى



## حنان احمد (9 يوليو 2007)

ممكن حد يساعدنى

عايزة كتب فى تصميم الاسطمبات 

وشرح خطوة بخطوة للبرامج الهندسية


----------



## eng_ahmade (9 يوليو 2007)

لو ينفع برنامج اوتوكاد انا عندي شرح خطير ليه ثنائي البعاد وثلاثي


----------



## kondor (10 يوليو 2007)

أهلاً وسهلاً ولكن عفوأً ماذا تقصدين ب اسطمبات ؟


----------



## حنان احمد (10 يوليو 2007)

ممكن تجبها بسرعة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حنان احمد (10 يوليو 2007)

عايزة مهندس تصميم وانتاج يساعدنى فى تصميم الاسطمبات


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 يوليو 2007)

اختي حنان ادخلي الي هذين الرابطين 
www.arab-eng.org/vb//archive/index.php/f-44.html
www.arab-eng.org/vb//archive/index.php/f-14-p-6.html - 14k


واليكي هذه الروابط ايضا 


http://www.warmglass.com/glass_painting.ht...htm

http://www.warmglass.com/glass_enamels.htm 

http://www.warmglass.com/screen_printing.htm 

http://www.warmglass.com/other_photo..._printing_.htm 

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5380787.html


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (11 يوليو 2007)

انا عندى مذكره بس مش على الجهز هى ورق وعلى العموم انا فى هندسه شبرا لو عاوزه مساعده بجد ممكن اعارفك على ناس ممتزه فى الاسطمبات ومعهم ورق وكتب


----------



## حنان احمد (13 يوليو 2007)

مينفعش تنزل الورق ده على النت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حنان احمد (13 يوليو 2007)

وممكن كتب فى
design of tool forming


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (16 سبتمبر 2007)

لدى مراجع فى تصميم الاسطمبات - و لكن ورق و ليست Pdf


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (16 سبتمبر 2007)

يوجد بالاسواق كتاب جيد لتصميم الاسطمبات بالعربى و يعتبر الاول من نوعه و هو كتاب سورى اسمه تصميم قوالب القص و تشكيل الصفيح للمؤلفان المهندس رسمى الصدى و المهندس أحمد كامل صادر من دار الانس - دمشق سوريا طباعه 2002


----------



## mohamed11426 (1 أبريل 2011)

لدي مرحع ممتاز ياباني من ا الي ي في الاسطمبات ولكن كيف التواصل


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2011)

أخ محمد هل يمكن ان تذكر لنا إسم المرجع أولا ثم هل يمكنك تحويله إلى ملف إلكترونى لتحميله على هذه الصفحه


----------

